# Plowing with an ATV



## T. A. Green Enterprises (Oct 25, 2017)

Hellow everyone, 
I'm Thomas, I own a LawnCare and Snowremoval business in northern Alberta (commercial lawn care and sidewalks and residential snow removal(blowing)). I'm thinking about adding a quad for plowing larger driveways and small lots for the day after a snow event(day after my regular snow route). 
I don't know much about plowing (just 3 years with blowers ;P) so I would greatly appreciate any information shared!
I've heard that mid mount plows are the way to go for plowing with an quad - speads out the stresses better- correct? 
What size/make ATV is "the best"?
Is there a better style of tires ? 
What plow is "the best"? 
Realistically how much can you plow with a quad? 
What do you charge per hour for a plow quad? 

The driveways I'm planning on targeting are pretty large(esate homes)! My plan (thus far) is to use the quad to push the snow to one side of the driveway then use my Honda blower (tracked)to finish it up. 

Thank you in advance!

Cheers,

Thomas


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

this has been covered before by many others and if you due some searching you'll find out lots of information.

but to off the hip your questions,

I've heard that mid mount plows are the way to go for plowing with an quad - speads out the stresses better- correct?
I would think so the front mount Plows add a lot more stress to the ATV Front end more so then the Mid Mounts. only thing nice about the front mounts is the easy on/off part.

What size/make ATV is "the best"?
this is a whole can of worms. Honda has the best name and there quads seem to be the most reliable. Ride comfort is Polaris, Top end Power would be another brand are you talking new or used?
New I would go with Honda Foreman 500 with power steering and foot shift.

Is there a better style of tires ?
Factory tires will due fine for plowing snow, when they are worn out
Maxxis Bighorn would be my next choice.
What plow is "the best"?
I have run a Moose plow for 15 years. but looking at new plows I would go with the Kolpin Plows with the High Lift hinging frame and the power angle set up.
or look at Boss ATV plows if you'll want to due back dragging. 
Moose plows are tough as nails and you can get power angle on them but its pricy, 
Warn also has a power angle kit for there plows as well.

Realistically how much can you plow with a quad?
16-24"of powder is no problem wet and heavy 4-6" and your in for a fight
What do you charge per hour for a plow quad?
I don't know for this as I don't plow for the Money.

so there you go and good luck in your search.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

How many drives are you hoping to due?
how much snow on avg?

are you getting a New ATV for this or looking at a used 1?

budget $ that you can spend?
I would get heated grips on the ATV they help a lot keeping your hands warm!


----------



## T. A. Green Enterprises (Oct 25, 2017)

Thank you for your response! 

I would be looking in the used market for a quad- most likely a Polaris (few years old) or Honda 
I completely agree on the comfort of the Polaris and getting heated grips! I snowmobile quite a bit and heated hamdle bars are god out there!

Is below 500cc engine enough power? 


Snow fall wise we get a fair amount (8events per month)- around 4' last year if I remember correctly but looking at the historical data we might get more this year (a few years ago we got almost 60" just in December) Our snow of mostly fluffy! (Almost always below -20C for most of the winter)

I'm thinking around 8-10 estate size driveways. 

My budget is flexible - around 5-7kCAD I'm shooting for. 

I checked out the moose website- really like the county plow! 

Is 60" a good size for a blade? 

Thank you again! 
Cheers!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

500CC for engine is a good size.

you run out of traction before you run out of power most likely.

County Plows are good if you can plow at speed to get the snow to roll off the blade and go father.

your big decision will be if you want to due power angle the plow blade from the seat of the ATV?

I had that set up for 5 years and it was super nice when I was doing 3-4 drives and side walks and was a huge time saver.
I counted and I had to stop and change blade angle 17 times in my 3 hours plow route that I ran to get it done right or I would make 3 passes with blade at angle when if I could set it strait it would take only 1 pass.

good luck and I would look at a Honda Foreman 500CC with locking front Diff and power steering. 2015 or newer for that. foot shift as well.

I have a 2002 450 Honda foreman and its been a workhorse for me.
60" Moose reg blade, I have a 50" county blade as a backup on a Honda rancher as a backup machine and never needed to use it. cept when I wanted to brush the bank back.

are you driving from driveway to drive way or loading up on a trailer?


----------

